# Knox Theological Seminary?



## Jash Comstock (Apr 20, 2012)

What are some pros/cons about Knox Theological Seminary down in Ft. Lauderdale? What's your opinion?


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a big mess a few years ago, but I haven't heard anything lately. 

I'd think that RTS Orlando might be a better bet for Florida.


----------

